# Projecto de Representacion de Usuario

## Kensai

Por si no saben Gentoo esta teniendo una encuesta en estos momento aqui para decidir que usuario sera el representante de gentoo ante los que ya son parte del staff de gentoo como Developers, les pido que nominemos a las personas en aqui, asi que hagan un reply a este post con la persona que quieren nominar y de aqui sacamos al mas apto para esta pocision y lo recomiendo en el thread en ingles. Se nominan a personas que sean muy ayudadoras en el foro el mailing list y el irc. Mas yo quisiera añadir que debe usar gentoo.

Por si nunca me habian visto por aqui yo llevo ya mas de 2 años usando gentoo pero siempre estoy activo en los foros en ingles ayudando a las personas y cuando necesito hago las preguntas alla aunque español es mi primera lengua, no estoy nominado para representar a Gentoo en el projecto de representacion de usuario y tampoco estoy buscando eso, aunque no me molestaria que me nominen  :Wink:  . Bueno les deseo a todos exito.

Tratare de venir a visitar este foro mas concurrentemente cuenten con eso.  :Smile: 

----------

## dmery

Saludos a toda la comunidad,

Me parece excelente la idea, lo lei en el Boletin Semanal.

Sin querer desmerecer a otros companieros propongo los siguientes companieros:

Artic

Pacho2

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## Kensai

Muy bien necesitamos mas participacion por que vamos a sacar el nominado del foro en español y lo voy a postear en el foro en ingles.

----------

## aj2r

No entiendo esto de que nominemos a la gente sin saber si ellos tienen intención de ser el representante. En mi opinión primero haría falta una lista de candidatos ¿o me equivoco?

----------

## Kensai

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> No entiendo esto de que nominemos a la gente sin saber si ellos tienen intención de ser el representante. En mi opinión primero haría falta una lista de candidatos ¿o me equivoco?

 

Ya se sabe sobre este bug  :Laughing:  . Lo que el staff de Gentoo tiene planeado es una vez recopilemos los nombres ellos se encargaran de contactar a las personas para preguntarles si aceptan la nominacion o no, de aceptar habra una votacion incluyendo sus nombres.

----------

## aj2r

Pues entonces yo propongo a LinuxBlues, que además se que tiene ganas   :Wink: 

----------

## Kensai

Otro detalle es que al principio se pensaba que solo 5 podian ganar el puesto de representante de usuarios pero debido a la gran respuesta que hay seran mas los ganadores.  :Cool: 

Ya tenemos 3 nominados de este foro si no se apuran a nominar mas se quedan fuera y yo nomino a los 3 que estan ahora mismo en el foro en ingles.

----------

## pacho2

Quizás un poquín tarde, el plazo ha espirado hoy mismo.

Saludos

----------

## navegante

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Quizás un poquín tarde, el plazo ha espirado hoy mismo.
> 
> Saludos

 

Solo un poco tarde, sin embargo en la lista no veo a nadie de los foros en español, a menos que me equivoque, me gustaría si alguien tiene contacto con el staff de gentoo, no se ferdy, tal vez Stolz se haga la excepción para mandar a un candidato de por aquí, saludos.

P.D. pues ya no cuenta pero apoyo la moción de LinuxBlues.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Muchas gracias aj2r, tú también mereces nominación, siempre estás tratando de ayudar y de resolver problemas a los demás, además haces estudios como tu [OT] Benchmark de sistemas de ficheros (abierto) y compartes los resultados, cosa que aprecio muchísimo.

Muchas gracias también a navegante, siempre tratas de ayudar a la gente también y si alguien que administra http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/Portada no merece la nominación también, pues apaga y vámonos. Nominado.

También me gustaría nominar a gringo, siempre da en el clavo en el momento preciso.

Lamentablemente, no se puede nominar a moderadores, pero considero la labor de Stolz extraordinaria e inmejorable.

Hasta cierto punto me alegro de que mi nominación haya llegado tarde: estoy pasando una etapa de crisis existencial con Gentoo en la que no profundizaré demasiado, sólamente decir que he pasado muchísimo tiempo configurando todos y cada uno de sus programas hasta el más mínimo detalle, me he topado con mis propias limitaciones y cuando con los manuales no era suficiente siempre pedí ayuda, no sólo en los foros, especialmente en el canal de IRC #gentoo y (casi) siempre he encontrado respuestas amables solucionando mis (a veces estúpidas) dudas. Intento devolver lo que entiendo como un gran favor que me han hecho y me siguen haciendo a veces, sobre todo por IRC, pero sé que a veces no estoy a la altura (si no siempre). En el trabajo administro un servidor y 50 ordenadores más con RHEL y las cosas sencillamente funcionan como deben funcionar, lo veo y observo sus configuraciones y alucino, con Gentoo en el momento más inesperado algo deja de funcionar y si es un pequeño detalle puede pasarse por alto, pero si es algo más grave, ¿qué se le puede hacer si todo lo demás ha funcionado y funciona?

Por otra parte, he tenido el feo detalle de que se me ha pasado en más de una ocasión la idea por la cabeza de estamparle un pastel de nata en la cara (como a Bill Gates) a más de un desarrollador, bien por su actitud, bien por no proporcionar la información adecuada, bien por decir algo que no debía en el momento en que menos debía, bien por cientos de cosas más que han logrado llegar a confundirme realmente con el proyecto Gentoo, mi abandono del Gentoo Documentation Project se debe a ello, sin ir más lejos. Por ello, pienso que no sería un candidato adecuado y rechazaría dicho papel sin lugar a la menor duda. No obstante, muchísimas gracias aj2r y navegante por la confianza depositada en mí, quizá no la merezca.

----------

## Kensai

Si perdonen trate de hacerlo lo mas rapido posible para que hubiera un nominado pero es que crei que ya se los habian advertido, me dijeron que no el dia en el que empeze este thread. Perdonen, pero espero que un moderador de aqui tome cartas en el asunto. Y no, no hay nadie del foro en espanol en las nominaciones por eso trate de que ustedes se enteraran.

----------

## pacho2

No te preocupes, gracias por avisar  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## dmery

Pues me parece que la idea de representantes, siendo buena en esencia ha sido implementada de una manera grotesca y espantosa. Como puede ser que la comunidad hispanoparlante no pueda nominar EN SU FORO a representantes del usuario. Entonces la nomina GLOBAL  de representantes es incompleta, a menos que entendamos que solo debe haber representantes del foro SAJON. En cuyo caso la idea nace "coja" o "renga" como se la quiera denominar. Pregunto:  a nosotros quien nos representa ???

Realmente una falta de organizacion terrible ademas de una carencia de espiritu democratico y participativo. Sencillamente no me parece JUSTA la situacion.

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kensai

Muy cierto dmery, el dia que dijeron que avisaran a los foros en otros idiomas ya era muy tarde.  :Sad: 

----------

## Ferdy

Desde mi punto de vista no hay _necesidad_ de que existan representantes de los usuarios según idiomas; ya que las necesidades generales de los usuarios no tienen nada que ver con el idioma que hablen. En el último GWN salió el anuncio y además hubo una noticia el día 13 en la portada; también se informó a gentoo-user y gentoo-dev. El que no se enteró a tiempo es porque no sigue de cerca lo que ocurre en la comunidad, no digo que esto le haga peor candidato para ser representante de los usuarios, obviamente, pero esto es como cuando vas a votar, el día siguiente de las elecciones ya no vale.

dmery, has tenido el _mismo_ tiempo que el resto de usuarios de Gentoo para presentar tus candidatos. Y sobre tu pregunta, pues la respuesta es muy muy sipmle: "Los que salgan elegidos de http://dev.gentoo.org/~mark_alec/userrel/nominees ". ¿Dónde está el problema?

- ferdy

----------

## dmery

Me parece que no podemos quedarnos en silencio. El foro hispanoparlante, o sea la comunidad hispanoparlante debe tener sus representantes por varias razones:

1) para que la idea original no sea desvirtuada y sirva a sus objetivos

2) por una razon democratica y participativa todos los foros deben de tener sus representantes

3) como reconcimiento a nuestra comunidad de usuarios Gentoo hispanoparlantes y como reconocimiento al talento y aporte de muchos companieros de este foro, ademas de los desarrolladores hispanos

Deberiamos -quiza a traves del moderador de nuestro foro- lograr que las "autoridades" de Gentoo entiendan nuestro justo reclamo y se revierta esta situacion para bien de todos. Estuve visitando el foro (en Ingles)  donde se nominaban a los representantes y tengo la sensacion que son todos miembros del foro en Ingles, ademas que esta cerrada la eleccion.

Me parece un grave error no haber avisado oficialmente a este foro hispano del proceso de nominacion, el cual realizo "no oficalmente" Kensai (gracias de todos modos por haberlo hecho).

En mi caso particular en contada ocasiones voy al foro en Ingles -solamente puntualmente a resolver problemas- pero mi participacion es en este Foro, dado que esta realizado en mi primer lengua: Castellano. Que pasa con los companieros que no entienden nada de "Ingles"...... ellos no tienen derecho a participar   :Question:   :Question: 

Sinceramente creo que una falta de respeto a la comunidad de usarios Hispanoparlantes de Gentoo.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## dmery

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Desde mi punto de vista no hay _necesidad_ de que existan representantes de los usuarios según idiomas; ya que las necesidades generales de los usuarios no tienen nada que ver con el idioma que hablen. En el último GWN salió el anuncio y además hubo una noticia el día 13 en la portada; también se informó a gentoo-user y gentoo-dev. El que no se enteró a tiempo es porque no sigue de cerca lo que ocurre en la comunidad, no digo que esto le haga peor candidato para ser representante de los usuarios, obviamente, pero esto es como cuando vas a votar, el día siguiente de las elecciones ya no vale.
> 
> dmery, has tenido el _mismo_ tiempo que el resto de usuarios de Gentoo para presentar tus candidatos. Y sobre tu pregunta, pues la respuesta es muy muy sipmle: "Los que salgan elegidos de http://dev.gentoo.org/~mark_alec/userrel/nominees ". ¿Dónde está el problema?
> 
> - ferdy

 

Disculpa, pero no estoy de acuerdo:

no hay _necesidad_ de que existan representantes de los usuarios según idiomas

Entonces pregunto cual es el fin de "Gentoo Women" ya que las necesidades generales de los usuarios no tienen nada que ver con identidad sexual o su "genitalia". Pero si creo que tiene un sentido. Me parece inteligente que exista el proyecto "Gentoo Woman".

La cuestion de representantes de usuarios por comunidad, apunta a una cuestion de comunicacion en el  idioma nativo, de raices culturales y por que no..... tambien de problemas y puntos de vista comunes.

Acabo de ver el ultimo Boletin Semanal publicado  en castellano correspondiente al dia 12 de Junio y hasta ahi nada se ha publicado en castellano sobre la nominacion de los representantes del usuario. El cual fue publicado en el boletin semanal del 19 de Junio en Ingles (repito no todos los companieros de este foro hablan, leen y escriben en Ingles).

Ademas debio de realizarse oficialmente un anuncio en el foro nuestro sobre la nominacion, la cual realizo "extra-oficalmente" Kensai.

Es malo ir a votar el "dia despues" pero es peor aun no tener una comunicacion clara y oficial al respecto por parte de las autoridades.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Salu2

Daniel Mery    :Sad: 

----------

## Ferdy

Sobre tu primer mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> El foro hispanoparlante, o sea la comunidad hispanoparlante debe tener sus representantes por varias razones: 

 

Opinión tuya. Yo no veo por qué la comunidad hispanohablante tiene que ser distinta a otras. Y no creo que deba regionalizarse esto hasta tal punto. (Obviamente opinión MIA).

 *Quote:*   

> 1) para que la idea original no sea desvirtuada y sirva a sus objetivos 

 

¿Qué objetivo desvirtúa?

 *Quote:*   

> 2) por una razon democratica y participativa todos los foros deben de tener sus representantes 

 

No, esto solo crearía cuotas. TODOS los usuarios han podido presentar sus candidatos y han podido ser nominados. Se trata a todo el mundo por igual, lo cual es MUY bueno.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) como reconcimiento a nuestra comunidad de usuarios Gentoo hispanoparlantes y como reconocimiento al talento y aporte de muchos companieros de este foro, ademas de los desarrolladores hispanos 

 

Sobre los 'desarrolladores hispanos': completamente irrelevante, esto se trata de representante de los usuarios. El reconocimiento a los usuarios ya lo han hecho sus propios compañeros nominándolos.

 *Quote:*   

> tengo la sensacion que son todos miembros del foro en Ingles

 

No los he repasado todos, pero hay muchos que no son ni siquiera de los foros.

 *Quote:*   

> Que pasa con los companieros que no entienden nada de "Ingles"...... ellos no tienen derecho a participar  
> 
> Sinceramente creo que una falta de respeto a la comunidad de usarios Hispanoparlantes de Gentoo.  

 

Qué pasa con los compañeros que no tienen cualidades para ser desarrolladores, ¿ellos no tienen derecho a serlo? A mi no me parece una falta de respeto... ¿a ti si?

Sobre tu segundo mensaje:

Te recomiendo que leas los fines del proyecto que hablas (Gentoo Wom{a,e}n), y verás que no tiene nada que ver con la idea de representante de usuarios. Simplemente no tiene sentido traer esto a la discusión.

Si no ha salido el GWN del 19 en Español quizá es el momento de ayudar más a traducirlo. Por otro lado las noticias de portada las debería seguir todo el mundo que tenga interés por la comunidad. Es una pena, y ya se que no todo el mundo habla inglés, pero es lo que hay. No todos los desarrolladores de Gentoo hablan castellano y si inglés. Y ese es el idioma oficial del proyecto. Y las comunicaciones del mismo se seguirán haciendo en inglés.

 *Quote:*   

> Ademas debio de realizarse oficialmente un anuncio en el foro nuestro sobre la nominacion, la cual realizo "extra-oficalmente" Kensai. 

 

No. No se hizo en ningún sitio. Di que TU (y varias personas más por lo que parece) creeis que debería haberse hecho de otro modo; eso obviamente no significa que tengas (tengais) razón.

 *Quote:*   

> Es malo ir a votar el "dia despues" pero es peor aun no tener una comunicacion clara y oficial al respecto por parte de las autoridades.  

 

He demostrado ya que se anunció CLARAMENTE y con MUCHA ANTERIORIDAD: http://www.gentoo.org/news/20060613-userrel.xml . Está bien buscarle los tres pies al gato... pero ya hemos visto que no los tiene.

- ferdy

----------

## Kensai

Ferdy escribe : No. No se hizo en ningún sitio. Di que TU (y varias personas más por lo que parece) creeis que debería haberse hecho de otro modo; eso obviamente no significa que tengas (tengais) razón.

Estoy en total desacuerdo, yo viene a hacer el anuncio por que es justo que todos participen y muchos developers estuvieron de acuerdo y es la manera justa de una nominacion donde todo usuario de gentoo tiene derecho de votar, y esto que yo hice lo hicieron los de otros foros que no hablan ingles pero por mi parte pedi disculpas ya que no lo puide hacer a tiempo por que crei que algun moderador de este foro lo habia hecho.

Ahora yo te digo a ti lo mismo al tu pensar diferente, "eso obviamente no significa que tengas (tengais) razón."  :Wink: 

----------

## dmery

Honestamente discrepo con tus criterios, aunque por supuesto son repetables como todos.

1) Respecto a lo de regionalizar y que "alguien" haya declarado el Ingles idioma oficial,..... entonces que para que tenemos un foro en castellano   :Question:   :Question: 

Si existe es porque tiene algun sentido y no me parece innecesario insistir en ello

2) Cual es la idea del representante del usuario ? Me parece -si no estoy equivocado- que es poder volcar las inquietudes de la comunidad de usuarios (por inquietudes entiendo problemas, dificultades, expectativas, etc) Ahora me pregunto como puede reflejarlas alguien que no participa del foro Hispano. Me pregunto como podria por ejemplo Stoltz, Linux Blue, Paco2, Artic reflejar las inquietudes del foro Ruso sino hablan ese idioma y no participan de su entorno, "Foro Ruso" que por algo se habra creado. Quien de la lista de nominados -que no dudo sean excelentes companieros- podra reflejar las cuestiones de nuestro foro Hispano....y si para que las reflejen debemos de participar del foro Ingles ...para que tenemos foros por idiomas ??

3) En absoluto se generan "cuotas". Con eso permites a los companieros que no dominan el idioma Ingles, que puedan participar, ademas de jerarquizar el foro hispano, caso contario hagamos un foro unico en Ingles y ya.....

4) Me parece irrelevante comparar la cuestion del idioma con la condicion de desarrolladores. Todas las distribuciones OPEN SOURCE crean una comunidad de desarrolladores y usuarios..es realmente una utopia que todos los usuarios sean desarrolladores, pero sin embargo todos las Distribuciones como un signo de madurez amplian el espectro de los distintos idiomas, para permitir una participacion  mas amplia de usuarios. Las paginas webs en varios idiomas, los foros idem, los listados los canales IRC, los manuales, etc

5) Respecto "Gentoo Women", segun tu criterio solo estariamos creando "cuotas" por sexo.

6) Por ultimo mi reclamo apunta a que no tuvimos la oportunidad de poder nominar por una clara falta de comunicacion de los lideres, al cual tu quieres convertir en una "falta" de los usuarios

7) Sencillamente solo solicitaba una oportunidad para que pudieramos nominar companieros de este foro que nos podrian representar perfectamente -sin menospreciar a los nominados-.

Pero si no puede ser, no pasa nada, mas se perdio en la guerra..... lastima por la oportunidad, pero quiero dejar constancia de mi opinion.

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Respecto a lo de regionalizar y que "alguien" haya declarado el Ingles idioma oficial,..... entonces que para que tenemos un foro en castellano    

 

El inglés es el idioma del proyecto... ¿eso también es injusto? Tenemos un foro en castellano para hacerlo más fácil a los usuarios... una vez más, esto no tiene nada que ver con el tema en discusión.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Cual es la idea del representante del usuario ? Me parece -si no estoy equivocado- que es poder volcar las inquietudes de la comunidad de usuarios (por inquietudes entiendo problemas, dificultades, expectativas, etc) Ahora me pregunto como puede reflejarlas alguien que no participa del foro Hispano. Me pregunto como podria por ejemplo Stoltz, Linux Blue, Paco2, Artic reflejar las inquietudes del foro Ruso sino hablan ese idioma y no participan de su entorno, "Foro Ruso" que por algo se habra creado. Quien de la lista de nominados -que no dudo sean excelentes companieros- podra reflejar las cuestiones de nuestro foro Hispano....y si para que las reflejen debemos de participar del foro Ingles ...para que tenemos foros por idiomas ??

 

Claro que es más fácil utilizar tu lengua materna. Simplemente esto no implica que haya que tener cuotas para los representantes de los usuarios.

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Me parece irrelevante comparar la cuestion del idioma con la condicion de desarrolladores. Todas las distribuciones OPEN SOURCE crean una comunidad de desarrolladores y usuarios..es realmente una utopia que todos los usuarios sean desarrolladores, pero sin embargo todos las Distribuciones como un signo de madurez amplian el espectro de los distintos idiomas, para permitir una participacion  mas amplia de usuarios. Las paginas webs en varios idiomas, los foros idem, los listados los canales IRC, los manuales, etc

 

Sigue siendo esto irrelevante con el tema en discusión.

 *Quote:*   

> 5) Respecto "Gentoo Women", segun tu criterio solo estariamos creando "cuotas" por sexo.

 

Vuelve a leer los fines de ese proyecto hasta que los entiendas.

 *Quote:*   

> 6) Por ultimo mi reclamo apunta a que no tuvimos la oportunidad de poder nominar por una clara falta de comunicacion de los lideres, al cual tu quieres convertir en una "falta" de los usuarios

 

La falta es de quien no lee las comunicaciones oficiales del proyecto.

 *Quote:*   

> 7) Sencillamente solo solicitaba una oportunidad para que pudieramos nominar companieros de este foro que nos podrian representar perfectamente -sin menospreciar a los nominados-.
> 
> Pero si no puede ser, no pasa nada, mas se perdio en la guerra..... lastima por la oportunidad, pero quiero dejar constancia de mi opinion.

 

Yo no se si se puede o no, no formo parte del proyecto. Simplemente quiero dejar claro que si no se ha comunicado explícitamente en este foro es porque los canales oficiales de comunicación simplemente son otros.

 *Quote:*   

> Estoy en total desacuerdo, yo viene a hacer el anuncio por que es justo que todos participen y muchos developers estuvieron de acuerdo y es la manera justa de una nominacion donde todo usuario de gentoo tiene derecho de votar, y esto que yo hice lo hicieron los de otros foros que no hablan ingles pero por mi parte pedi disculpas ya que no lo puide hacer a tiempo por que crei que algun moderador de este foro lo habia hecho. 

 

Esto no tiene nada que ver con el texto que yo escribí que citas.

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora yo te digo a ti lo mismo al tu pensar diferente, "eso obviamente no significa que tengas (tengais) razón."

 

Y siempre he dejado claro cuando es mi opinión y cuando no lo es.

- ferdy

----------

## Kensai

Cuando vez que no tiene que ver con lo que dijistes es por queestoy hablando sobre otro punto fues solo la ultima oracion que se la dedique a lo que cite. OMG a veces somos tan cerrados.  :Wink:  Pero tengo que admitir que dmery tiene la razon en este punto y creo que el moderador de este foro deberia hacerce un poco mas responsable si entienden ingles para dejar saber lo importante que se esta llevando acabo, gente voy a tratar de traerles todas las cosas importanted del foro principal en su idioma cuando pueda.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> gente voy a tratar de traerles todas las cosas importanted del foro principal en su idioma cuando pueda

 

Sin duda ese es el espíritu, adelante con ello y muchas gracias.

- ferdy

----------

## dmery

Honesta y sinceramente creo que Ferdy equivoca los conceptos. Me parece que deberia ser mas amplio de mente, no se puede "tapar el sol con un dedo".Realmente no puedo elegir un representante que no conozco, con el cual no participamos del mismo entorno (idioma del foro), con el que no me comunico, hacerlo seria una tremenda falta de respeto ademas de una "reverenda payasada". Mi peticion solo pretendia permitirnos abrir un espacio de participacion a los integrantes de este foro, nada mas que eso. Pero evidentemente -segun el criterio de Ferdy- no puede ser.

1) El ingles es el idioma oficial

2) Los participantes de los restantes foros pasamos a ser "usuarios de segunda"

3) tendremos que seguir participando de nuestro foro para comunicarnos y que los companieros de experiencia ayuden a resolver problemas, pero ni soniar con participacion........

Bueno amigos un sal2

Daniel Mery  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dmery

Qiero agradecerte tu actitud, muy buena y constructiva

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Me parece que deberia ser mas amplio de mente, no se puede "tapar el sol con un dedo".

 

Creo que soy bastante amplio de mente y no creo que estés en posición de juzgar si lo soy o no. Ya que a mi no se me ha ocurrido juzgar si tu lo eres.

 *Quote:*   

> Realmente no puedo elegir un representante que no conozco, con el cual no participamos del mismo entorno (idioma del foro), con el que no me comunico, hacerlo seria una tremenda falta de respeto ademas de una "reverenda payasada".

 

Tienes razón, y este es el tipo de problemas que existen cuando solo te comunicas con una minoría.

 *Quote:*   

> Pero evidentemente -segun el criterio de Ferdy- no puede ser. 

 

Pero es que mi criterio no vale doble... presentalo al proyecto y ya está. Simplemente doy mi opinión como uno más.

Por lo demás:

 *Quote:*   

> 1) El ingles es el idioma oficial 

 

¿Y cómo sugieres que sea? Es el idioma que hablamos los desarrolladores.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Los participantes de los restantes foros pasamos a ser "usuarios de segunda" 

 

Para nada.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) tendremos que seguir participando de nuestro foro para comunicarnos y que los companieros de experiencia ayuden a resolver problemas, pero ni soniar con participacion........ 

 

Para nada. Yo participo en el proyecto de Gentoo (así como otros usuarios de este foro).

El victimismo está de más... dicho sea de paso. Lo mejor es que esto lo trasladeis al proyecto 'User Relations' que es donde realmente conseguireis algo.

- ferdy

----------

## dmery

Tienes razón, y este es el tipo de problemas que existen cuando solo te comunicas con una minoría. 

Cual es la mayoria con la que se supone que debo comunicarme ???

¿Y cómo sugieres que sea? Es el idioma que hablamos los desarrolladores.

Es obligatorio para los usuarios tambien ??? 

Creo que soy bastante amplio de mente y no creo que estés en posición de juzgar si lo soy o no. Ya que a mi no se me ha ocurrido juzgar si tu lo eres.

Disculpame si te ofendido, no fue mi intencion..

El victimismo está de más... dicho sea de paso. Lo mejor es que esto lo trasladeis al proyecto 'User Relations' que es donde realmente conseguireis algo. 

No es victimismo en absoluto, solamente adaptandome a las circunstancias. Gracias por tu consejo llevare mi inquietud al "staff" del proyecto

Salu2

Daniel Mery

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Cual es la mayoria con la que se supone que debo comunicarme ??? 

 

La mayor parte de la comunidad de Gentoo se comunica en inglés. Yo no he dicho que _debas_ comunicarte con ellos claro, tu sabrás  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Es obligatorio para los usuarios tambien ??? 

 

¿Por qué iba a serlo? No obstante cualquier usuario que quiera participar en el proyecto activamente, tendrá que conocer el idioma del proyecto.

 *Quote:*   

> Disculpame si te ofendido, no fue mi intencion.. 

 

No lo has hecho pero se agradece la disculpa.

- ferdy

----------

## Kensai

Ok deberiamos bajar la guardia un poco ya estamos cogiendolo muy personal, yo empezare por disculparme.

Ferdy te pido disculpas por haber dicho aklgo en contra de ti, creo que eres una buena persona y por algo eres developer.

----------

## Ferdy

En serio, para nada me he sentido ofendido. Creo no haber ofendido a nadie, de haber sido así, pido disculpas.

Mi idea era presentar MI opinión, que no es otra que la de una persona que no tiene poder de decisión en este asunto, pero que conoce cómo funciona la comunidad de desarrolladores, porque forma parte de ella.

De hecho, aunque creo que no teneis razón, la gente que decide sobre esto quizá crea que si la teneis. Por eso os invito a que lleveis esto al proyecto "User Relations", allí serán capaces de atender vuestras peticiones.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

dmery, tranquilo, para esto precisamente se está creando la figura del representante de usuarios... Conozco a varios de ellos muy bien, aunque a ninguno en persona.

¿Sabes qué es lo primero que voy a comunicarles si salen elegidos? tus inquietudes. Para eso están, para representarnos a todos, incluídos los que hablamos español o castellano y mostrarles puntos de vista de los usuarios hispano-parlantes (traducidas al inglés, no va a quedar otro remedio) pienso, personalmente, que enriquecerá su figura como representante.

Con respecto a Ferdy, siempre dice las cosas de forma muy directa y carece habitualmente de la más mínima delicadeza, cuando expuse en mi anterior mensaje lo de estampar un pastel de nata en la cara como a Bill Gates a algún desarrollador, he de admitir que le tenía en mente... Pero cuando uno tiene la delicadeza de la que él habitualmente carece, realmente se te pasa todo el enfado o molestias que pueda haberte ocasionado. Con Ferdy no es necesario leer entre-líneas porque lo dice todo (quizá demasiado) directamente. Puede llegar a ofender, pero te aseguro que a la larga, terminarás valorándolo (al menos a mí me ha ocurrido).

No lo tengas demasiado en cuenta como algo personal, pero él es así, no malgasta ni una sola de sus pulsaciones de teclas en algo que los demás llamamos decoro   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Sabes qué es lo primero que voy a comunicarles si salen elegidos? tus inquietudes. Para eso están, para representarnos a todos, incluídos los que hablamos español o castellano y mostrarles puntos de vista de los usuarios hispano-parlantes (traducidas al inglés, no va a quedar otro remedio) pienso, personalmente, que enriquecerá su figura como �representante�. 

 

Dado que sus quejas son respecto AL PROCESO de elección de estos representantes, yo creo que es importante hacer llegar esto ANTES de que los elijan.

 *Quote:*   

> No lo tengas demasiado en cuenta como algo personal, pero él es así, no malgasta ni una sola de sus pulsaciones de teclas en algo que los demás llamamos �decoro� 

 

Es bastante cierto; tiendo a no perder el tiempo con algunas cosas, además, cuando lo he intentado, soy incapaz de sonar amable. Aquellos que me conocen saben leerme. Una pena, pero... c'est la vie por desgracia.

- ferdy

----------

## Kensai

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Con respecto a Ferdy, siempre dice las cosas de forma muy directa y carece habitualmente de la más mínima delicadeza, cuando expuse en mi anterior mensaje lo de estampar un pastel de nata en la cara como a Bill Gates a algún desarrollador, he de admitir que le tenía en mente...

 

HAHA,   :Laughing:  muy gracioso. Pero pues cada uno tenemos nuestros dones y faltas.  :Wink: 

----------

## dmery

Linux Blues, entiendo bien tu mensaje y te aseguro que no tengo nada personal ni me siento ofendido para nada. Lo que si  lamento es que no hayamos podido participar del proceso de nomimar companieros de este foro que hubieran sido de mucha ayuda a nosotros y por supuesto a la buena salud del proyecto Gentoo. Muchos de los companieros que participan en este foro y las listas como tu, conocen bastante por leer nuestros "post" sobre las dudas y la dificultades que vamos encontrando los usuarios y eso indudablemente es lo mejor. Lamento que los canales "oficiales" no hayan funcionado dando un aviso formal sobre la posibilidad que teniamos de nominar "representantes" y sin animos de "chicana" u ofender, me parece o quiza siento que la respuesta de Ferdy es similar a las que a veces dan las companias de Seguro: "usted debio leer la letra minuscula del contrato" asi que ahora lo siento, no le pagaremos...". No dudo de la capacidad de los nominados ni estoy juzgando a nadie, solamente me lamento la oportunidad que perdimos y la tremenda duda que me deja el participar en un foro que esta solamente para "facilitar" algunas cosas....

Nada tengo contra Ferdy, el que supongo debe ser una persona valiosisima al proyecto en su calidad de desarrollador. Siempre estare agradecido a todos los companieros del foro que me han ayudado a poder tener en mi computador esta gran distribucion que es Gentoo, a pesar de mis escasos conocimientos. No hay nada personal solo que lamento lo que sucedido.

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Laughing: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Editado: de cualquier forma, los problemas que solemos tener los usuarios de Gentoo son "universales", son sin lugar a la menor duda... iguales para un inglés, que para un chino, que para un norteamericano o un hispano-hablante y entiendo que la labor de los representantes será muy sana y juiciosa, viendo los candidatos elegidos, hay algunos de ellos en los que confío plenamente de hecho. Lamento que no se haya dado a conocer de otra forma la noticia, cierto; pero estoy seguro de que llevarán a cabo su labor perfectamente, por muy norte-americanos que sean, o por mucho que no usen gentoo   :Question:   como cokehabit (esto reconozco que casi me indignó al principio).

Re-editado: juro que al principio hice click en editar, o al menos eso creo....   :Confused: 

----------

## Kensai

Esto si quiero dejar en claro una vez comienzen las votaciones les pido no voten por cokehabit ni tampoco alguien que no use Gentoo esto es degradante a la comunidad, o quieren que los dirija un usuario de Ubuntu?

----------

## LinuxBlues

¿Se puede hacer propaganda electoral?

DrChandra es un tío con la cabeza sobre los hombros y al que estoy decidido a votar, algunas de sus citas en #gentoo:

 *DrChandra wrote:*   

> Yes, that's my main concern with ~arch: It lets you in for all the bugs, now and in the future, so you may be OK for a while, but it's like your system had cancer. Sooner or later it will come back, and it could be serious.

 

 *DrChandra wrote:*   

> Of course, putting the ~arch feature-candy flag in the GUI installer is like handing a teenager a carton of cigarettes. "Smoke up!"    

 

Esto tras haberle pedido permiso para citarle:

 *DrChandra wrote:*   

> But, the real message should be: Risk Management. How much risk can a user manage? Using ~arch in make.conf lets them in for more risk that some of them can deal with. And it's a one-way ticket, and it takes your toolchain along for the ride. It's better to ~arch just a few packages, and manage them carefully. Otherwise, Gentoo just winds up looking bad.

 

Piensa exactamente como yo, especialmente después de haber tenido problemas serios en la rama considerada estable.

----------

## pacho2

 *Kensai wrote:*   

> Esto si quiero dejar en claro una vez comienzen las votaciones les pido no voten por cokehabit ni tampoco alguien que no use Gentoo esto es degradante a la comunidad, o quieren que los dirija un usuario de Ubuntu?

 

Pero... no usa gentoo nunca o usa los dos   :Question: 

Pedir tan explicitamente que no se vote por una persona me parece un poco...   :Confused:  , sobre todo cuando no le conocemos y no sabemos lo que puede o no aportar o lo que pretende hacer...

 *Quote:*   

> Piensa exactamente como yo, especialmente después de haber tenido problemas serios en la rama considerada estable

 

La verdad es que yo nunca he tenido problemas con la rama estable   :Confused:  , quizás es porque, cuando hay una actualización "importante" (glibc, gcc...) espero al menos un día para actualizar, por si acaso   :Smile: 

----------

## dmery

Muchas gracias por la informacion que pasan Kensai y LinuxBlues, A ese peligro me referia en los post anteriores,  uno esta inhibido de votar por desconocer la "performance" de los nominados. La razon es que uno conoce la trayectoria y el criterio de los companieros de su foro, del resto es votar en "ciego". De todas formas los companieros que si participan del foro al que perternecen los nominados hacen muy bien en orientarnos, para no meter la "pata", en caso de votar.

Aunque eso nos pone a muchos usuarios a pensar en participar del foro en Ingles y a veces es muy dificil -por razones de tiempo- duplicar la participacion en dos foros.  :Confused: 

Bueno, como sea habra que amoldarse a la realidad.

Salu2

Daniel Mery   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *dmery wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias por la informacion que pasan Kensai y LinuxBlues, A ese peligro me referia en los post anteriores,  uno esta inhibido de votar por desconocer la "performance" de los nominados. La razon es que uno conoce la trayectoria y el criterio de los companieros de su foro, del resto es votar en "ciego". De todas formas los companieros que si participan del foro al que perternecen los nominados hacen muy bien en orientarnos, para no meter la "pata", en caso de votar.
> 
> Aunque eso nos pone a muchos usuarios a pensar en participar del foro en Ingles y a veces es muy dificil -por razones de tiempo- duplicar la participacion en dos foros. 
> 
> Bueno, como sea habra que amoldarse a la realidad.
> ...

 

Aunque esas orientaciones son buenas, son eso, orientaciones, yo no conozco la trayectoria de esas personas, de forma que descartar a alguien porque usa ubuntu, pese a haber llegado a postear más de 2000 veces en estos foros (no creo que hablando de ubuntu), me parece un poco "arriesgado".

Seguro que el hecho de que no use gentoo (lo cual tampoco conocemos SEGURO, que no use NADA gentoo) es un impedimento, pero es posible que también pueda proporcionar algo...

Es cuestión de conocerles, yo no le conozco y, por ello, no estoy ni a favor ni en contra de él, lo más probable es que no vote si no sé a quien votar  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Quizás una forma de escoger sea echar un vistazo a los posts que han puesto los nominados. En este aspecto, al menos en mi opinión, sí que considero que los posts de cokehabit no son muy utiles (la mayoría son off-topic   :Confused:  ), con lo que os doy la razón, aunque tras haberme documentado un poquín  :Wink: , no simplemente porque usa más o menos gentoo  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=cokehabit

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Kensai

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Pero... no usa gentoo nunca o usa los dos   

 

Usa solo Ubuntu ahora antes usaba Gentoo y es un veterano pero no creo justo que nos represente un usuario de Ubuntu. Para mi gente aqui yo nomine a 2 que furon aceptados Bob P y Tiger683 ambos son de lo mejor y muy aportadores a la comunidad.

Tiger683 hacia los parchos para el kernel nitro y ahora hace el parcho beyond.

Bob P hace jackass y rockhoper que son Gentoo pero actualizado y optimizado.

Para mi ellos son los mejores nominados.

----------

## aj2r

Deberíamos iniciar un proyecto gordo aquí, en la comunidad gentoo hispano parlante, y hacer que el resto se tenga que pegar a nuestro alrededor, prestarnos más atención y hablar castellano   :Twisted Evil: 

Pero fuera del tono friki en que lo he dicho, si que me gustaría que se iniciase un proyecto por aquí, pero nos hace falta alguien con más experiencia por esos lares para poder hacerlo, aunque si seguimos así no tardaréis en ver por aquí un anuncio mío pidiendo colaboradores (es una amenaza   :Wink:  )

----------

